# celebration day



## Duckling (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi, we have our little boy's Celebration Day coming up and are very excited, but I'm getting nervous as I don't know what to expect. How long did it last? Who was there? Do you need to take anything? Do you get given a new birth certificate. And... What did you wear?  
Hope those of you who've been there can help. Am not on here much since matched and miss my ffs  . Hope you're all well.
Duckling x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi

Congratulations on your AO.  Do you know whether its a magistrates court or one with a judge?  

Our 1st was at a magistrates and it was over in about 10 minutes, photos as well.  A bit of a let down really considering what it is representing.
Our 2nd is in just over a week and is at a proper court.  Apparently the judge there makes a real fuss over the children and its much more of a special time.  

I think it will also depend on where you are in the country, like evrything else they all do it differently.  At our 1st one we were given the adoption order but with our 2nd we have already had a copy of the AO and have the new birth certificate through weeks in advance of the celebration day due to transferring from the placing LAs court down to a more local one.  The birth certificate arrives after the court has notified the Registry Office, paperwork says it can take up to 6-8 weeks but ours took about 3 weeks.  You get a short birth certificate and a letter explaining how to get a full (long) cert and how much it costs.  You need a full cert when applying for a passport.

Enjoy your day.
OT x


----------



## Duckling (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks OT, that's really helpful. It's with a judge so it's lovely that our lo will get a fuss. 
Enjoy your Celebration Day too.
Duckling x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

dont get too excited just in case..courts vary soooo much..we didnt get a fuss either time although i would say they were child friendly..but it was over in a flash...
one person i know got a big bunch of flowers for her and gift for the child  

just dont your hopes up too much  

kj x


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi, we have got our coming up too. We are in Scotland so we have a sheriff!! Though they do vary and one is lovely and gives the wee ones a gift and makes a real fuss of them, unfortunately though we haven't got him!!

Trying to decide what to do afterwards...probably depend on the weather!!

xx


----------



## Duckling (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks both.


Congratulations Irishlady. Great news. Yes weather definitely a right pain in deciding what to do! Thunder and lightning here at the moment. Hope all great with you. (sorry not on ** so can't help with your question)


Duckling x


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi duckling

All great thanks, wee one currently napping...don't know how I will manage when naps become a thing of the past!

No thunder here, just torrential rain!

Hope all good with you x


----------



## Duckling (Oct 5, 2009)

Mine too! Never goes for long, waiting for the cry of 'mammeeeeee'!    All great here too thanks, except it'll be rain suit and wellies this pm or we'll both go nuts  . Lovely to hear from you. X


----------

